# Misting



## eyemall (Jul 5, 2010)

Has anyone on here tried misting? Does it work? Do you make your own or do you buy the Porath misting product? For those that have not heard it check out http://www.porathgamecalls.com/inde...&category_id=8&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=5.com to see their misting product.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nope never tried it or any other urine. Please keep us posted if you try it. I have a friend who put doe urine on his shoes once, sat in a stand for several hours and then went to lunch at McD's ,he says everyone kept looking at him funny. hhmm I wonder why ??


----------



## eyemall (Jul 5, 2010)

That is funny. I can understand why he got looks. I will let you know if it works. I have seen some homemade mixtures in predatorxtreme I am thinking about trying.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The guy ain't to bright sometimes .... well ok most of the time. Keep us up to date on your experience.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> The guy ain't to bright sometimes .... well ok most of the time. Keep us up to date on your experience.


Was this your buddy practicing shooting his bow on his roof?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No it wasn't.... hmm maybe I attract them... This was a guy that Iwas friends with for a lot of years and he started being rather unsafe with firearms(and urine spray apparently) he had a .45ACP go off while cleaning, shot the G&F decoy from his truck... twice...took a pot shot at some turkeys... then shot a downed elk when I was clearly between them... off to the side of course but not by much. Thats when I told him I couldn't (wouldn't) hunt with him anymore. I know ... what took me so long...


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeppers YD....a 2x4 accross the head is often what it takes to wake us up.

I remember a guy telling me when he was hunting rabbits with a guy. His buddy was using a .22. they jumped a rabbit and the rabbit ran towards him from his partners who was shooting along the way...as his shooting got close to him...he just raised his rifle over his head and then just kept on shooting......yep...2x4's often do the trick.


----------



## eyemall (Jul 5, 2010)

I have been blessed to hunt with sane people compared to you guys....


----------

